# Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Hallo liebe Com.

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des Downsamplings, aber erstmal zu meinem Notebook:

Es ist das Lenovo Ideapad Y580 mit folgender Hardware:

Ein i7-3610QM mit 2,3 Ghz Takt (Quad-Core)
eine GTX 660m mit 2GB VRAM
und 8GB RAM

Ich wollte nun fragen wie Ich Downsampling betreiben kann, bevor Ich antworten bekomme, dass mein Notebook für Downsampling zu schwach sei schonmal vorweg:

Ich habe nicht vor über FullHD zu gehen, zumindest nicht um es dauerhaft anzuwenden, vielleicht nur kurz um zu sehen obs flüssig läuft, mein Primärziel ist es FullHD zu erreichen, da das Display nur eine Auflösung von 1366x768 unterstüzt.

Ich habe oft gelesen, dass das bei den Treiber-Einstellungen durchgeführt wird, allerdings habe Ich da wo andere 3 ich nenne sie mal "Optionsraster" haben nur eine und zwar die 3D-Einstellungen und da liegt glaube Ich auch mein Problem, ich bekomm diese 2 anderen Raster nicht eingeblendet, Ich habe nur die 3D-Einstellungen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? :/


----------



## Bierfass_22 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Probiers mal damit  

Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Wenn Ich unter Auflösung anpassen auf Erweiterte Einstellungen gehe, komme Ich in folgendes Menü (das Bild wurde mit dem Handy gemacht, es sieht auch dementsprechend aus, ich hoffe man erkennt trotzdem was)

Wenn Ich allerdings versuche die Auflösung über 1366x768 zu setzen kommt folgende Meldung:

"Die benutzerspezifische Auflösung überschreitet die maximale Bandbreitenkapazität"

Wo kann ich es einstellen, dass Ich Auflösungen auswählen kann die über der Auflösung liegen die von meinem Bildschirm unterstüzt wird, Ich habe nur dieses eine Menü, ein anderes wie im Artikel gezeigt finde ich nicht -.-


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Das ist die Einstellung für die Intelgrafik und nicht Nvidia, die auf deinem Screenshot zu sehen ist - du bist also total im falschen Adventure.


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

öööööööööhm? ok... wie gelange Ich dann zu dem richtigen Menü, denn wenn Ich es so mache wie im Artikel beschrieben komme Ich auf das und ein anderes hab ich auch nicht gefunden.. :/


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*



CheGuevara23 schrieb:


> öööööööööhm? ok... wie gelange Ich dann zu dem richtigen Menü, denn wenn Ich es so mache wie im Artikel beschrieben komme Ich auf das und ein anderes hab ich auch nicht gefunden.. :/


 
Rechtsklick auf dem Desktop -> Nvidia Systemsteuerung -> Auflösung ändern -> Anpassen -> Benutzerspezifische Auflösung erstellen u. dann deine Auflösung mit irgendeinem Faktor multiplizieren (bei mir 2880x1620).
Für Downsampling muss man manchmal die HZ etwas herunterdrehen z.B. 59,8 um das Limit zu erreichen. Manche Monitore unterstützen auch gar kein/bis wenig Downsampling.


----------



## Bierfass_22 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Hast du überhaupt einen Nividia-Treiber installiert?


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Ich bin jetzt bei der Nvidia Systemsteuerung, doch ich hab da nur das 3D-Einstellungen Menü mit den Unterpunkten:

-Bildeinstellungen mit Vorschau anpassen

-3D-Einstellungen verwalten

-PhysX-Konfigurationen festlegen

Mein Problem ist nun, dass einfach die Optionen fehlen und Ich frage mich warum 

Da fehlt doch was?

Man erkennt nichts ich weiß, aber man müsste sehen dass Ich da nur ein Menü habe und zwar nur die 3D-Einstellungen


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

@Bierfass_22 ja, vor kurzem aktualisiert, Ich werd mal schauen ob schon eine neue Version draußen ist


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Bist du etwa im Geräte-Manager? 
Geb mal in der Windowssuche "Nvidia Systemsteuerung" ein. Wenn nichts kommt dann musst du erstmal nen Treiber installieren: NVIDIA Treiber Download
Wie hast du aber dann bis jetzt gezockt, ohne Treiber kannste des zocken vergessen.


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Beim Zocken hatte Ich keine Probleme, da Ich eh nicht so viele und/oder aufwendige Spiele gespielt hab lediglich nur GTA IV und das neue Most Wanted und beide laufen auf Maximal mit 40-60fps, aber Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass ein neuer Treiber draußen ist, Ich lade den gerade herunter, mal sehen wie es dann nach der Installation aussieht...

€: Der neue Treiber ist drauf, doch alles ist gleich, die Optionen sind gleich, immernoch nur die 3D-Einstellungen...

€2: Jetzt weiß ich warum das mit dem Treiber so ist, der Treiber wurde gar nicht installiert, obwohl ich ihn heruntergeladen, installiert habe und dann den PC neu gestartet hab?


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

So. Hab nun den alten Treiber deinstalliert und den aktuellen installiert doch es sind immernoch nur die 3D-Einstellungen vorhanden. Was kann Ich tun?


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Hmmm... das ist bestimmt diese Optimus-Geschichte. Beim Rumrutschen auf dem Desktop ist die Intelgrafik aktiv und die NV-Grafik schaltet sich erst zu, wenn wirklich 3D-Power gefragt ist. Ob und inwieweit sich das auf die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auswirkt - da bin ich leider etwas überfragt.


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Und wie kann Ich es ändern, dass die 660m immer benutzt wird?


----------



## OctoCore (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Das ändert auch nichts an dem Problem - denn die Ausgabe findet wohl *immer *über die Intel-GPU statt. Was die nVidia-GPU berechnet, wird über den Bildschirmspeicher der iGPU ausgegeben.
Von daher kannst du das mit dem Downsampling vergessen - wird sowieso überbewertet. An der Auflösung, die du hast, ändert sich ja durch Downsampling real nichts. Mit individuellen AntiAlias-Einstellungen per Nvidiainspector bist du wahrscheinlich besser bedient.


----------



## CheGuevara23 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Schade 

Bei der Auflösung 1366x768 limitiert zu sein ist echt nervig...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wie kann ich die Auflösung verändern? (Downsampling)*

Gibts im BIOS eine Funktion um die Intel-GPU zu deaktivieren?
Bei meinem Intel/AMD-Notebook ist es möglich.

Aber bei vielen Notebook-Displays - wie auch bei meinem - ist Oversampling nicht möglich.
Hab alles versucht - keine Chance


----------

